# Lenovo Y500



## Schockriegel (8. März 2013)

Hi PC Hardware´ler,
ich wollte ma fragen ob man das Lenovo Y500 zum spielen von Aktuellen Titel taugt?
(Spiele wie: Battlefield 3 (Ultra), GTA 4 (vlt. mit iCEnhancer 2.1.1), Sim City (in Ultra),..)

Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core i7-3630QM (2.4 GHz)
GPU: (2x)NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M SLI - 2x 2048 MB, Kerntakt: 790 MHz, Speichertakt: 1000 MHz, GDDR5
RAM: 16384 MB, 2x 8192 MB SO-DIMM DDR3-RAM PC3-12800 (1600 MHz), 2 Slots, max. 16 GB
Mainboard: Intel HM76 (Panther Point)
(mehr brauche ich wahrscheinlich nicht zusagen )

Hoffe auf schnelle Antwort...
Mfg Schockriegel


----------



## Alex555 (8. März 2013)

Test Lenovo IdeaPad Y500 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests 
Lt. dem Test läuft da BF3 relativ gut, solange du es auf hohen Einstellungen belässt (Auflösung reduzierst und vllt noch AA ausschaltest) sollte es eigentlich gehen. Hast aber wieder das Problem der Mikroruckler... Zudem wird kein Optimus unterstützt (wegen SLI) 
Der Multiplayer von BF3 braucht deutlich mehr Leistung als der SinglePlayer (vor allem auf 64Mann Servern).
Kommt also darauf an, wass du unter "taugt" verstehst. Vllt bringt ein noch neuerer Treiber mehr Performance... 
Ps: Das Y500 hat mit schlechter Verarbeitung zu kämpfen (vor allem am Touchpad)


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (8. März 2013)

Vielleicht solltest du dir mal lieber das Lenovo y580 angucken. Das gibt es in vielen Ausführungen (i5, i7, verschiedene Laufwerke, Ram...). Es hat den enormen Vorteil gegenüber dem Y500 nur eine 660m zu besitzen. 
Bei der Version mit 1366x768 Display läuft Battlefield 3 wirklich gut.


----------



## Alex555 (8. März 2013)

also wenn dann würde ich von der performance beim y500 bleiben. 
eine SIngle 650M ist gerade einmal 12% langsamer als eine 660M. 
Im SLI wischt die 650M mit einer einzelnen 660M den Boden...


----------



## Schockriegel (9. März 2013)

Also erstmal DANKE für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe mir das alles nochmal genau durchgelesen und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen das ich mich noch einmal informiere und dann nochmal nach neuen Laptops ausschau halte.
Mfg Schockriegel

P.S.: Vlt. frage ich wenn ich was gefunden habe nochmal nach. ;D


----------



## Alex555 (9. März 2013)

Schockriegel schrieb:


> Also erstmal DANKE für die schnelle Antwort.
> Ich habe mir das alles nochmal genau durchgelesen und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen das ich mich noch einmal informiere und dann nochmal nach neuen Laptops ausschau halte.
> Mfg Schockriegel
> 
> P.S.: Vlt. frage ich wenn ich was gefunden habe nochmal nach. ;D


 
Falls du 1099€ entbehren kannst: MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6823 (MD 98314) 
Hat OS dabei, und hat eine Single GPU, je nach SLI Skalierung des jeweiligen Spieles nur wenig langsamer (dafür keine Mikroruckler) oder bei schlechter Skalierung schneller als das Y500.


----------



## Schockriegel (10. März 2013)

Hi nochmal Danke,
ich werde mir das Medion mal anschauen und denke ich mal zu diesem Notebook greifen, wenn du es mir vorschlägst.
Mfg Schockriegel

P.S.: Das kann ich schweren Herzen vlt. auch noch entbehren! ;D


----------



## Schockriegel (10. März 2013)

P.S.S.: Ich habe mir den mal angeschaut und gesehen das die NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 670MX dort mit 1536 MB GDDR5 Speicher angegeben ist und ich habe bei einem anderem Laptop gesehen das die gleiche GraKa. mit 3GB VRam angegeben ist, ist die ihrgendwie untertaktet oder so? 
Mfg Schockriegel


----------



## Railroadfighter (10. März 2013)

Der kleinere Speicher wird bei der Karte überhaupt nicht spürbar sein, sofern du nicht irgendwelche Textur-Mods verwendest.


----------



## Alex555 (10. März 2013)

Schockriegel schrieb:


> P.S.S.: Ich habe mir den mal angeschaut und gesehen das die NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 670MX dort mit 1536 MB GDDR5 Speicher angegeben ist und ich habe bei einem anderem Laptop gesehen das die gleiche GraKa. mit 3GB VRam angegeben ist, ist die ihrgendwie untertaktet oder so?
> Mfg Schockriegel


 
Schick mal den Link zu dem anderen Notebook. 
Eigentlich sollte da nichts untertaktet sein, sondern hat eben der andere Laptop nur den doppelten Grafikspeicher.


----------



## Schockriegel (10. März 2013)

OK bin leider grad mit Handy online! Aber ich probier dir nen Link zuschicken. 
MFG Schockriegel


----------



## Alex555 (10. März 2013)

wie aber *Railroadfighter* schon gesagt hat, kommt es auf den kleineren Speicher eigentlich gar nicht an.


----------



## Schockriegel (10. März 2013)

Das is der link von dem Laptop: LUNA P151EM - HawkForce - Best Mobile Solution!
Mfg Schockriegel


----------



## Alex555 (10. März 2013)

Schockriegel schrieb:


> Das is der link von dem Laptop: LUNA P151EM - HawkForce - Best Mobile Solution!
> Mfg Schockriegel


 
Kannst du genauso gut nehmen. Das Medion bietet, wie ich jedoch finde, einfach das rundere Gesamtpaket, außer du hast bereits ein OS daheim( oder du willst kein Win8). Dann wäre das Hawkforce die bessere Wahl. 
Die nehmen sich letzten ENdes beide nicht viel, beide sind ca. gleich schnell.


----------



## Schockriegel (11. März 2013)

Ok sorry für die späte Antwort hier der Link: LUNA P151EM - HawkForce - Best Mobile Solution
Mfg Schockriegel

P.S.: Iwie hat mein Handy den Beitrag net gepostet.


----------

